# D7100 top display question



## batmura (Sep 25, 2013)

I've recently upgraded to a D7100 and have been studying the manual, but can't seem to find info on this so here goes: when turned off, the top display still shows info such as what slot the card is in or how many exposures are left. Is this normal? If so, does it not drain the battery? Or is there a way to deal with it?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, it`s normal it uses virtually no power at all, example my lcd alarm clock at home runs for 5 years on one AA battery, so you can see how efficient lcd displays are.

John.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Nikon has long left some info visible on the top LCD panel on its d-slr cameras. Imagine an LCD wristwatch that runs on a teensie-tiny watch battery, for two years....then imagine roughly the same amount of LCD screen real estate, being powered by a battery that outweighs the watch battery by a factor somehwere between 50,000 and 100,000 times...that's the always-on LCD display on your Nikon.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 25, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Nikon has long left some info visible on the top LCD panel on its d-slr cameras. Imagine an LCD wristwatch that runs on a teensie-tiny watch battery, for two years....then imagine roughly the same amount of LCD screen real estate, being powered by a battery that outweighs the watch battery by a factor somehwere between 50,000 and 100,000 times...that's the always-on LCD display on your Nikon.



Nothing to add here, Derrel as always put it pretty much on the money but I still wanted to chime in and say enjoy your new camera, I also have a D7100 and its an AWESOME camera!!! :hail:


----------

